# Frequent vomiting



## Her_Majesty (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a 13 year old female (15 pounds) cockapoo who has been vomiting several times a week now. There have been no changes to her diet, but we are giving her the vet recommended (heartburn medicine), but she hasn't shown any signs of getting better. The vomit is the color of what she eats, standard dry dog food, which is brown. We have tried changing her diet, but it gave her diarrhea. She wheezes right before she falls asleep and is not as active as she once was. We're worried if it might be something for serious, and I was wondering if any of you have experienced something similar?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Does she seem poorly as well or just sick and happy to carry on with life straight after? How long has it been going on? Has she had blood tests?


----------



## Her_Majesty (Dec 29, 2014)

She doesn't look ill or in pain. She sleeps more, probably because she is getting older, but she is still very energetic when she gets excited. This has been going on for about 3-4 weeks. We are taking her to the vet on Friday and several tests will be performed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely friend - at 13, she is getting to be an old lady. The vet will give her a good overall check up and hopefully give good advice. It might be an idea to split her meals into 3 or 4 small portions, like when she was a little puppy. My JRT preferred small meals and ate better, she suffered with colitis all her life so I was used to being careful with her food in take. She lived to 16 and a half - but by then she liked little meals - white fish, cooked chicken sweet potato and rice in varying amounts.. some days she chose not to eat one or even two meals - I learnt to trust her, she knew what she needed.
I hate that these lovely furry friends of ours get old and sick and eventually leave us without their constant companionship and love. Treasure every moment with your girl.


----------

